

Citibank hacked? - mtnboy

I logged in and saw this note in my account. Anyone else can verify this? I tried searching but didn't see any public details.<p>Your Citi® Dividend Platinum Select® Visa® Card account ending in xxxx was illegally obtained as a result of a data compromise and is at risk for unauthorized use, you will not be responsible for any unauthorized charges!. To minimize this risk, we have issued a card(s) with a new account number ending in xxxx.
======
patio11
FWIW, a compromise at Citibank is not the most likely way for that to have
happened. It is more likely to be a large third-party compromise (many
organizations manage to lose X00,000 cards in an incident) which gets reported
to Visa/Mastercard per the PCI procedures. Those reports get fanned out to
issuing banks, which often will take proactive steps to limit your liability,
and by extension their own.

~~~
mtnboy
Make sense. Thanks.

